# Greetings



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

Hi All,Just a quick note to say hello to all. Thanks to Jeff and Eric for their help here.I will contribute as much as possible to make this forum as successful as the rest of the site.thanks both







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mike most people probably know you but could you post some info here about yourself for them and the new people. Thanks.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

Hi Eric,I always dread getting this type of question, where do we start / finish ?Ok here we go







I suppose on this BB I am known for developing the IBS Auddio Program 100, affectionatley called 'Mike's Tapes' on this BB.I am a medical centre based clinical hypnotherapist and associate member of the primary care society for gastroenterlology.I am based in Cheshire England.I have medical research project expereince carried out for a health authority in the UK.I have also conducted my own research and trials, and followed them through for a period of just under 3 years. These have been submittd to a well know university for inclusion in a report being comiled on the uses of complementary medicine in the UK.My tapes were runner up in Innovation & Research category in the Business achievement of the year 2000. The first time ( that I know of







)that the business community has recognised complementary/clinical work in this way.My practice was one of the '80 good' examples of complementary and orthodox medicine working together mentioned in the recent house of lords science and technology report. Although not mentioned by name, late 1999 I attended a presentation of awards given by HRH Prince Charles in London on the same subject.I have been in practice for 13 years, specialising for over 8 years in IBS. I work closely with NHS qualifed medical doctors and gastroenterologists and other health care professionals.I am a trained trainer in NHS HoNoS scales, which will mean nothing for literally all readers here







My presentations to Doctors on Stress / Anxiety and hypnotherapy are formally recognised and have been included in doctors post graduate education system.My practice sponsored the UK's first IBS Awareness evening at Liverpool university three years ago.Perhaps some readers will not be aware that I also work closely with the British Cardiac Patients Association (BPCA), my anxiety tape is recommended listening by the BPCA to all its members. Currently 6 UK hospitals are using it.I have recently completed a Post Natal Depression information / relaxation tape. This was sponsored by NHS funds for patinets.Anyway, enough to say, I perhaps understand IBS as much as most on this board. I also understand stress / anxiety and of course hypnotherapy







If you are still awake by now, In my spare time, I help here as much as I can, spend time with my family.Best RegardsMike


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

good to have you here, mike.tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2001)

HI Tom,Many thanks







Mike


----------

